# T2 Turbo Info



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone have any information about a T2 Turbo? I am going to turbo my GA16DE and can get one of these for $0.00. Is it worth installing or should I just wait for a T25 or T28? I am only looking for around 160 hp at the wheels because it will still be a daily driver and reliability is a must.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Wait for the T25 or T28.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

They are really worthless. They come stock on the e15t and really suck.


----------

